# FR: Impératif au discours indirect - infinitif / subjonctif



## sensa

I learned that the imperative becomes an infinitive introduced by "de" when changing a sentence from direct to indirect.

But I don't understand this rule about when the imperative can be changed into the subjunctive introduced by "que"?

L'inpératif peut aussi devenir un subjonctif introduit par *que*. Cette structure dénote un doute quant à la réalisation de l'ordre.

Ex. Il dit "Partez les premiers."
Il dit *que* nous partions les premiers.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Punky Zoé

L'impératif peut aussi devenir un subjonctif introduit par *que*. Cette structure dénote un doute quant à la réalisation de l'ordre.
L'impératif would be "partez les premiers"
Indirect: il nous dit de partir les premiers or il dit que nous partions les premiers. (in the latter case it is less imperative) 
Ex. Il dit "Partez les premiers."
     Il dit *que* nous partions les premiers.


----------



## sensa

so using the subjonctif gives it the meaning of "less imperatif"???


----------



## Punky Zoé

The imperative is generally short and direct, then the indirect style plus the use of the subjonctive (with que) make it less imperative.


----------



## Diddlina

Ok, the teacher thinks that the student was joking so she said: *Allez au piquet*. Is this "concordance de temps" (or what it is called) right?

La maîtresse croyait que Clotaire plaisantait et elle a lui dit d’aller au piquet.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Outsider

Nearly so:

La maîtresse croyait que Clotaire plaisantait et (elle) lui a dit d’aller au piquet.


----------



## hushaby

Bonsoir a tous!
J'ai récemment des difficulté sur la transposition du discours direct en discours indirect.

J'ai rencontré la phrase suivante:

Transposition au discours indirect --> « *Il dit : dépêche-toi !* »

*PS：*Je sais « Je lui dis:Sors d'ici! » --> Je lui dis de sortir d'ici./Je lui dis qu'il sorte d'ici. Est-ce que c'est <il me dit de me dépêche./Il me dit que je me dépêche>? Comment transposer *les verbes pronominaux* dans *le* *discours indirect*?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Stéphane89

C'est compliqué. Je serais totalement incapable de donner la règle en ce qui concerne la transposition des verbes pronominaux au discours direct. Mais pour la phrase en question ça donne:

"Il me/te/lui dit de me/te/se dépêche*r*."

Donc tu n'étais pas si loin de la bonne réponse.


----------



## quinoa

Pour la transposition, comme le montre l'exemple précédent, on peut utiliser l'infinitif et prendre le pronom qui correspond à la personne de qui on parle.
On peut aussi passer par une subordonnée avec le verbe "devoir" :
Il me dit que je dois me dépêcher./ te dit que tu dois te ... /lui dit qu'il/elle doit se dépêcher.


----------



## Ry1991

Pour votre information, on ne peut pas employer le mot "que" dans ce contexte, parce que le verbe "dire" n'utilise pas le subjonctif.
MAIS, si on le change un peut:
Je lui dis qu'il faut qu'il sorte d'ici.
Il me dit qu'il faut que je me dépêche. (Subjonctif) Ça marche, mais ce sont des phrases plutôt lourdes. Alors:
Je lui dis qu'il faut sortir d'ici.
Il me dit qu'il faut me dépêcher. Alors on peut employer "que" de cette façon.
J'espère que c'est utile, ou que j'étais clair. Peut être vous le saviez déjà, je ne sais pas.
 En tout cas, bonne chance.


----------



## hushaby

Merci a tous! C'est la premiere fois que je pose une question ici. Vortre replys sont vraiment très utiles!

Alors je sais déjà employer "que" de cette façon (avec le verbe "devoir" ou "il faut",utilisant le subjonctif).

Mais comment employer "*de+inf*." ? Est-ce que c'est <*il me dit de me dépêcher*>? J'en suis encore un peu hésitant.


----------



## Gutenberg

_Il me dit de me dépêcher._


----------



## patyl

Hi,

I searched a bit on my own but couldn't find enough information on this topic.  My trouble is on whether the subject has been changed by putting the original imperative phrase into an indirect form.  I remember one could avoid using the subjunctive tense by introducing an infinitive as long as the subject is the same.  Does it apply here?

eg.
_"Eteins la télé!"_
=> _Elle m'ordonne d'éteindre la télé._ […]

_"Trouve un travail!"_
=> _Elle me dit de trouver un travail._ […]

What do you think?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Your sentences are perfectly correct.

Put a different way, the French sentence means:

"Elle me dit que *je dois trouver* un travail"


----------



## chessie1312

Bonjour à tous,

I am transforming the following direct speech into indirect and struggling with transforming the 'soigne-toi bien' at the beginning of my sentence:

Direct: "Soigne-toi bien, parce que tu ne dois pas faire de rechute", lui ai-je conseillé.

Indirect: Je lui ai conseillé de soigner soi-même bien parce qu'il ne devait pas faire de rechute.

Am I correct in putting it into the infinitive or should I have done something else?

Merci,

Chessie


----------



## quinoa

Je lui ai conseillé de bien se soigner...


----------



## OLN

"soigner soi-même" 

Chessie, _soigne-toi_ est l'impératif de _*se soigner*_, verbe pronominal réfléchi. Il suffit de le transposer à l'infinitif.

_Je lui ai conseillé de ... pour éviter la rechute._


----------



## srk502

Hello,

I am studying Indirect speech in french.
I needed to form Indirect of the following sentences

1. Il nous dit " levez-vous !"
ans :  Il nous dit de nous lever.

2. Je lui dis " Ne te lève pas !"
Je lui dis de ne pas se lever.

Is this correct ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Yendred

srk502 said:


> 1. Il nous dit " levez-vous !"
> ans : Il nous dit de nous lever.
> 
> 2. Je lui dis " Ne te lève pas !"
> Je lui dis de ne pas se lever.



Perfect !


----------



## srk502

Thank you !!!


----------

